# Your Relationship Status.



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

Saw this on another forum thought it was an interesting way to look at it.

A quote from the original poster of said poll.



> With a quick poll I just wanted to see what ratios of single male compared to single females are on the forum. I won't go into any theories as to why the results may skew to one side, if in fact they do, as it has been discussed many times in various threads...I just wanted to see if I could get some quantitative results, to either prove/disprove said theories.


----------



## Crimson Lotus (Jul 26, 2013)

It's been one minute already and the poll isn't up. Kind sir, I regret to inform you that you fail at life.


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

DerSteppenwolf said:


> It's been one minute already and the poll isn't up. Kind sir, I regret to inform you that you fail at life.


Mother of god noooooooo!'


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

There have to be hundreds of threads and polls like this already on this site.


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

diamondheart89 said:


> There have to be hundreds of threads and polls like this already on this site.


Of course. One more couldn't hurt


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Keep in mind that females are more likely to have social anxiety than males. 
Source: http://www.mayoclinic.org/diseases-...ety-disorder/basics/risk-factors/con-20032524

Just a food for thought when the discussion arises based on poll results.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

First male in a relationship, go me.


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

Single but not singular.


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

meepie said:


> Keep in mind that females are more likely to have social anxiety than males.
> Source: http://www.mayoclinic.org/diseases-...ety-disorder/basics/risk-factors/con-20032524
> 
> Just a food for thought when the discussion arises based on poll results.


Yup indeed they are


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

Celibate, for the last 4-5 years.

I'm fairly certain the males are having a tougher time getting a girlfriend.



meepie said:


> Keep in mind that females are more likely to have social anxiety than males.
> Source: http://www.mayoclinic.org/diseases-...ety-disorder/basics/risk-factors/con-20032524
> 
> Just a food for thought when the discussion arises based on poll results.


Not sure how this is relevant


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

Single 2 years, going on 3. However, if you group all my relationships together. Its probably no more than 4 months worth. In reality, I've been single for nearly 13 years since the age of 18.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

No surprise to see that I am in the majority for dudes!


----------



## Testsubject (Nov 25, 2013)

I'm currently in a relationship. She just doesn't know it yet.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I've been single for about two and a half years. I'll probably be single for another two and a half years too


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Mr Bacon said:


> Celibate, for the last 4-5 years.
> 
> I'm fairly certain the males are having a tougher time getting a girlfriend.
> 
> Not sure how this is relevant


It's not relevant that's the point. Relationship troubles does not mean social anxiety. I've seen it happen in previous threads.


----------



## Kascheritt (Mar 7, 2012)

Single *sings*


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

Testsubject said:


> I'm currently in a relationship. She just doesn't know it yet.


Genius!


----------



## Amorphousanomaly (Jun 20, 2012)

In the best relationship I've ever had, it's crazy awesome forever.


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

meepie said:


> Relationship troubles does not mean social anxiety. I've seen it happen in previous threads.


Indeed. But social anxiety pretty much means relationship troubles. At least majorly so for one gender.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

Poll is too black-and-white.


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

lisbeth said:


> Poll is too black-and-white.


Explain


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Single like I've always been.


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

Single. I will probably answer single if a new poll is done next year and the year after, etc. 

I have a suspicion that 'single' for the dudes is going to 'win' this in quite a landslide.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Male, perpetually single, contemplating the purchase of many cats. How many cats exactly do I need to be the male equivalent of a "crazy cat lady"?


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

crimeclub said:


> Male, perpetually single, contemplating the purchase of many cats. How many cats exactly do I need to be the male equivalent of a "crazy cat lady"?












130

I think a hundred will do though.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

SteinerOfThule said:


> Explain


I dunno man, there are in-betweens.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

I'm unhappily married with my sense of reality.


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

Even an 'in-between' would be awesome.


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

ravens said:


> Single like I've always been.


Snap!


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

lisbeth said:


> I dunno man, there are in-betweens.


Like open relationships?


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

SteinerOfThule said:


> Like open relationships?


I guess, though personally I'd still class an open relationship as a relationship. I was thinking more of things like if you're seeing someone but have yet to put any concrete term on it. You're not really single but you're not in a relationship either.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

SteinerOfThule said:


> 130
> 
> I think a hundred will do though.


I hope one day I can be that crazy of a cat person...


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

lisbeth said:


> I guess, though personally I'd still class an open relationship as a relationship. I was thinking more of things like if you're seeing someone but have yet to put any concrete term on it. You're not really single but you're not in a relationship either.


Oh I see


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

There's no escaping the book..

Single. The last serious relationship I was in, must have ended around the beginning of 2012. It wasn't great to say the least. As a result, I find it pretty hard to trust/tend not to let other people get too close, etc. Cliché, I'm sure.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

31-2, wow.

I expected lopsided results in our half of the poll, but man, that's pretty bad, even for a Social Anxiety forum. No wonder we have all these overdone virgin/forever-alone crap topics here.



> Your Relationship Status


Single and not looking - waaaay too f***ed up for a relationship at this time.


----------



## Consider (May 1, 2013)

mostly single.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Just Lurking said:


> 31-2, wow.
> 
> I expected lopsided results in our half of the poll, but man, that's pretty bad, even for a Social Anxiety forum. No wonder we have all these overdone virgin/forever-alone crap topics here.
> 
> Single and not looking - waaaay too f***ed up for a relationship at this time.


Yeah I expected it being lopsided but not as bad as that.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Been single all my life. :/ Sometimes, I like to put myself down about it whenever I'm in that mood.


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

Not ever going to look, permanently single and perfectly fine with it. Too homely for love and cute relation things.


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

Always single.
I'm guessing lack of confidence is what's gotten me rejected when I've tried, but it's hard to see how you'd get more confidence if you keep getting rejected.
Would be nice to try.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

meepie said:


> It's not relevant that's the point. Relationship troubles does not mean social anxiety. I've seen it happen in previous threads.


The numerous other such polls mentioned in this thread do support that contention.


----------



## HollaFlower (Jan 24, 2014)

This poll will boost ring sales by men, for the remaining single ladies.


----------



## Soilwork (May 14, 2012)

My answer hasn't changed since I last did one of these polls.


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

Interesting Results.


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

Just Lurking said:


> 31-2, wow.
> 
> I expected lopsided results in our half of the poll, but man, that's pretty bad, even for a Social Anxiety forum. No wonder we have all these overdone virgin/forever-alone crap topics here.
> 
> Single and not looking - waaaay too f***ed up for a relationship at this time.


42-2 at the time I'm posting and as one of those forever alone guys and even I'm surprised by how lopsided it is.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

I've never been romantically involved with anyone before. On a side note, I'm actually surprised that that many members are in a relationship currently. And I'm not just saying this because we all have SA. It's just a rather large percentage. Even in real life, I don't notice this many people in relationships -- then again, I'm pretty oblivious and I'm only taking census of those on my college campus. I dunno.


----------



## Nathan18 (Sep 15, 2009)

It was pretty obvious to know what the results were going to be.


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

_Female, currently in a relationship_.

Dry your tears, I'll tell my partner to vote too so the "males in a relationship" bar gets +1 boost.


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

Amphoteric said:


> _Female, currently in a relationship_.
> 
> Dry your tears, I'll tell my partner to vote too so the "males in a relationship" bar gets +1 boost.


A very well needed +1 :|


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

SteinerOfThule said:


> A very well needed +1 :|


I think people often ignore the fact that every girl who has a boyfriend, well, that boyfriend has a girlfriend, too.

So I don't really get the idea that it's easier for girls to get a partner, because every guy that becomes one also automatically gets a girlfriend. :stu


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Amphoteric said:


> I think people often ignore the fact that every girl who has a boyfriend, well, that boyfriend has a girlfriend, too.
> 
> So I don't really get the idea that it's easier for girls to get a partner, because every guy that becomes one also automatically gets a girlfriend. :stu


They are saying it's easier in the sense that its sort of expected by society that the male does the approaching, and the initiating. Perhaps if that sort of gender role didn't exist, the poll results would be much more evenly spread. An interesting question to me is, how many of the females that are in relationships, did the approaching or initiated the relationship?


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

Single.

I am not so surprised by these results(well as they are at the moment). Still not enough votes to be statistically relevant even for this forum. But I think the poll is actually answering to an older question:
''Does current society consider it is (far) more acceptable for a girl to have social anxiety than a guy?''(to make it more clear: to behave the way people with social anxiety do)
The answer is, YES.

Just noticing a fact. Hope there won't be another long gender debate.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

Amphoteric said:


> I think people often ignore the fact that every girl who has a boyfriend, well, that boyfriend has a girlfriend, too.
> 
> So I don't really get the idea that it's easier for girls to get a partner, because every guy that becomes one also automatically gets a girlfriend. :stu


That may be true if you are making that assumption about whole people in the entire world(although it is not really so there either). But in here, a social anxiety community, that logic simply does not apply. Why? Cause we are not a closed SA society in which we can only choose our partners from this site. 
Girls with SA from this site can get ''normal'' boyfriends easier cause their behaviour is considered by some to be ''cute'' and desirable(a submissive woman is considered to fit her traditional role better). While guys with SA from this site have a harder time getting ''normal'' girls. They are rarely seen as ''cute''. In general, the labels are: losers, wimps, less than a man.


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

scooby said:


> They are saying it's easier in the sense that its sort of expected by society that the male does the approaching, and the initiating. Perhaps if that sort of gender role didn't exist, the poll results would be much more evenly spread. An interesting question to me is, how many of the females that are in relationships, did the approaching or initiated the relationship?





sad vlad said:


> That may be true if you are making that assumption about whole people in the entire world(although it is not really so there either). But in here, a social anxiety community, that logic simply does not apply. Why? Cause we are not a closed SA society in which we can only choose our partners from this site.
> Girls with SA from this site can get ''normal'' boyfriends easier cause their behaviour is considered by some to be ''cute'' and desirable(a submissive woman is considered to fit her traditional role better). While guys with SA from this site have a harder time getting ''normal'' girls. They are rarely seen as ''cute''. In general, the labels are: losers, wimps, less than a man.


Thank you for the insights! I thought it might've been something to do with the whole "getting a normal person" thing, but didn't think of the gender roles.

To answer your question, scooby, here's how it's usually been for me:
If I'm interested in someone, I'm not afraid to be the first one to make "the move".

As for my current relationship, my partner was the initiator. Before we got together, I was going through a phase where romance and relationships didn't really belong to my pool of thoughts, so I'm glad I was "woken up".


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Male, currently single.


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_Single._


----------



## Schmosby (Jan 26, 2014)

I actually just dumped my girlfriend at the end of last month.


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

dt192 said:


> I actually just dumped my girlfriend at the end of last month.


Happy New Year!


----------



## Kiwong (Aug 6, 2010)

Howdy Steiner and Hoddeson, fancy meeting you here.


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

Kiwong said:


> Howdy Steiner and Hoddeson, fancy meeting you here.


Oy hey Kiwong.


----------



## Mavrick (Dec 22, 2013)

Single, not so ready to mingle.


----------



## Kiwong (Aug 6, 2010)

SteinerOfThule said:


> Oy hey Kiwong.


 Yo, Steiner.

:clap


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

where is the "male, currently trying to change sexual orientation" option


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

foreveralone


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

Single and frustrated with loneliness.


----------



## burgerchuckie (May 31, 2012)

Single and open to possibilities.


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

I've been single for two years soon. :yay


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

Indefinitely lonely


----------



## Blue Rose (Feb 5, 2014)

Single and not ready for a relationship.


----------



## DeniseAfterAll (Jul 28, 2012)

Single all my Life . I can't get what I want . ^^


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Male, currently in a relationship. But i'm not 100% sure it can be called a relationship anymore.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*God's Kitchen*

I see the results

don't know if it's good or bad! Biased on single blokes. Is that an attractive attribute or not?


----------



## rockiscool (Jun 23, 2014)

selection bias,not a random sample size.So,the results are not scientific.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

I am in a relationship. the relationship with myself. and all of you are too.

in fact, this is the longest relationship that any of will, have, and will outlast any other sort of relationship.

its the one where you can believe 100% and agree 100% and trust 100% . ( unles you are a psycho )

and the mastebatio* is the longest sexual relationship any of us will have.. 


LOL..... istn my train of thought just amazing. :b


----------



## 0blank0 (Sep 22, 2014)

Single *****


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Weird, I never actually voted on this poll the first time I encountered it months ago even though I posted in it.

Single. It used to not bother me that much. Lately it's been bothering me a lot and I'm not in a position where I feel I could handle one due to where I am in life, and just feeling ugly, inferior and unworthy to everyone. Still a long way away from that changing. I guess I'm not as cold hearted as I thought I was. I want to go back to that cold hearted phase.


----------



## inane (Oct 21, 2013)

Single, and casually looking :blank


----------



## EternalTime (Oct 10, 2013)

In a relationship with my amazing soul mate.


----------



## mike91 (Sep 23, 2012)

Single and i dont think it will change


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

I'm so singularly single, I could sing about it.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I'm betwixt. I don't know yes, I don't know no. So confused, so unsure and a little bit lost. (not with regards to my own feelings, but of the other). Apparently I might be alone in feeling this, ironically.


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Single. Surprise.


----------

